# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Δεν τρώνε!!!

## Κώστος

Παιδιά τα ζεμπράκια μου δεν τρώνε λαχανικά,φρούτα,αυγό...Τρών   μόνο σπόρους.Χτες τους έβαλα βερίκοκο δεν το έφαγαν,προχτές τους έβαλα αγγούρι δε το έφαγαν,σήμερα τους ξαναβάζω αγγούρι πάλι δε το τρώνε,μια μέρα τους έβαλα αυγό και αντί να το φάνε το κουτσούλισαν..Τι να κάνω;Δε θέλω να γίνουν στρόγγυλες μπαλίτσες...θέλω να τρων υγειυνά...  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Μην τρομοκρατήσε συνέχεια , είναι η αρχή ακόμα . Ακόμα προσπαθούν να γνωρίσουν τον εξωτερικό χώρο και τα πρόσωπα της οικογένιας   :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Και τα δικά μου τα παραδεισάκια δεν τρώνε τίποτα εκτός από μαρούλι και μόνο το θηλυκό.Το αυγό να το πολτοποιήσεις μαζί με το τσόφλι και να τους το δώσεις. Δεν πειράζει έτσι και αλλιώς στη φύση τους δεν τρώνε αυτά που είπες.Αν είναι κάπως υγρό μπορείς να τους προσθέσεις λίγη φρυγανιά η λίγη ξερή αυγοτροφή του εμπορίου για να τραβήξει την υγρασία.Θα το φάνε μετά από κάποιες ημέρες.Προσοχή τώρα που έχει ζέστη μην το αφήνεις πάνω από 4 η 5 ώρες γιατί χαλάει.

----------


## Κώστος

Α ναι και μαρούλι τους είχα βάλει και μόνο το θύληκο έφαγε λίγο...

Οκ θα το κάνω αυτό που μου είπες για το αυγό

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Α ναι και μαρούλι τους είχα βάλει και μόνο το θύληκο έφαγε λίγο...
> 
> Οκ θα το κάνω αυτό που μου είπες για το αυγό


Σιγά σιγά θα δεις τι τους αρέσει.Αν τρώνε τα σποράκια τους και λίγη πρασινάδα (μαρούλι ) είναι οκ.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Εγώ το αυγό το βάζω κομένω στα 2 και ειδικά όταν υπάρχουν μικρά γίνεται ανάρπαστο   :winky:  . Επίσεις καλό είναι να τους μάθεις απο την αρχή να τρώνε μήλο , μαρούλι , σέληνο (όχι τόσο απαρέτιτο) και γενικά οφέλιμα τρόφημα .
Τώρα επίσεις αν κάνεις ομελέτα , κράτα τα τσόφλια , πλύνε τα , μάζεψε καμια 10ρια τσόφλια και βάλε τα για 12 λεπτά στο φούρνο μικρών κυμάτων σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία (όχι και full  "fullyhappy" ) . Μετά βάλε τα στο multi και χτήπα τα μέχρι να γίνουν σχεδόν σκόνη . Μετά δόσε τα στα ζεμπράκια σου σε 1 ποτυράκι αυγοτροφής , αυγού ... , είναι σημαντική πηγή ασβεστίου   :winky:  .

----------


## Κώστος

Που να το βρω το μήλο καλοκαιριάτικα;

Αύριο θα τους βάλω μαρούλι και μεθαύριο αυγό και σε 7-8 μέρες μετά από το μεθαύριο θα τους βάλω αυγό με τον τρόπο που μου είπε ο Κωνσταντίνος άμα δε το φάνε με τον τρόπο Κωνσταντίνου αλλά parrotsmile

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Γενικά σου είπα για το μήλο και μην τους δόσεις αυτά τα μήλα που έχουν όλες τις εποχές τα supermarket γιατί έχουν χειμικά ...
εκτός και αν είναι η εποχή τους και ακόμα καλύτερα απο τη λαϊκή   :winky:  .

----------


## jk21

κωστα πιστευω οτι συντομα θα επιλεξουν και τα χορταρικα ή τα φρουτα.τωρα το καλοκαιρι δοκιμασε και με καρπουζοφλουδες .αυτο που αφηνουμε στο καρπουζι εχει πολυ περισσοτερες βιταμινες απο αυτο που τρωμε .επισης τα δροσιζει υπερβολικα.δωστους επισης και γλιστριδα αν βρεις στη λαικη

για την μη αποδοχη του αυγου μολις ανεβασα αυτο
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=2733

για σενα  :winky:   ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το προτιμησουνε

----------


## Κώστος

Λέει Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν υπάρχει.  :sad:

----------


## jk21

κατι πρεπει να αλλαξε   :sad:  

δες εδω τωρα 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=2735

----------


## Κώστος

Σε ευχαριστώ τώρα άνοιξε... "fullyhappy"

----------

